
UK firm designs 'world's most affordable solar lamp' - dberhane
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-39997859
======
blacksmith_tb
I see it's available outside Africa for 10UKP:

[https://www.solar-aid-eco-
shop.co.uk/collections/products/pr...](https://www.solar-aid-eco-
shop.co.uk/collections/products/products/sm100)

Which isn't bad, there are plenty of cheaper LED lights, but I haven't seen
any others with solar charging and headlamp / tasklamp functionality.

